# Griffiths Detailing - Auto Finesse Detail



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Todays detail was booked for our new Auto Finesse Enhancment which we are currently running an offer on. However when I arrived the car was in quite good condition and had previously been detailed by another company, when measuring the paint it was very thin so i decided to turn the detail into more of a protection detail,my main reason being on talking to the customer he likes his car to be looked after on a regular basis and i think it was best to leave him with some paint.

Wheels rinsed then sprayed with smart wheels










This was worked in with valet pro wheel brush










Arches were cleaned with cirturs grime remover and wheel woolies then wheels were rinesed and followed by Iron X










snow foamed










Car was then washed with Lather using 2 busket method and lambswool mitt, I then used rejuvante via DA just to slightly enhance the paint work and help the protection bond. I then added one layer of Tough Coat










followed by a layer of Desire










I then tackled the exhausts with Mercury
before










after










wheels sealed with mint rims










Tyres treated with Auto Finesse Tyre Gel, it did dry more satin than this as 
you will see in finished pics










Trim was treated with Revive



















Glass was cleaned with Crystal and air freshener added










here are some finished pics.




























This service will be offered at half price through July to celebrate the opening of our studio in Aintree.

Chris


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

Nice work, How much do I like these cars!!!!!!!!:thumb:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Very nice work Chris:argie: and not a wedding brochure to be seen:doublesho:lol:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks fantastic! Really deep and glossy, finished off using only the best!


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Real nice :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Tidy job buddy :thumb:


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

bigslippy said:


> Very nice work Chris:argie: and not a wedding brochure to be seen:doublesho:lol:


hmmmm there well hidden now mate! LOL

thanks everyone.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Superb mate


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Great job mate


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

great work


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

It is a beast, well done :thumb:.


----------



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

My faforite Mercedes. Very nice.


----------



## dailly92 (Mar 22, 2012)

looks mint


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice finish:thumb: Great job


----------



## andreww-g (Apr 20, 2012)

Great work Chris, will be pointing more people in your direction


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice job, came out a treat.


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks everyone!!!


Chris


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Great work there, im really impressed with the af range, hopefully get down to your new unit on the 1st for the open day.


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

woodym3 said:


> Great work there, im really impressed with the af range, hopefully get down to your new unit on the 1st for the open day.


Thank you, it is fantastic, the full range is spot on.

Be great if you could make it, should be some decent cars about!

Chris


----------



## CharlieHotel (Aug 30, 2011)

Good job Chris. Guessing the owner was from Pistonheads?
Car looks spotless. Don't half like the looks of the AMG styling however I'd prefer the car to be a bit more aggressive looking.
Need more pictures from the side of the whole car  
You like your slanted pictures! haha


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

CharlieHotel said:


> Good job Chris. Guessing the owner was from Pistonheads?
> Car looks spotless. Don't half like the looks of the AMG styling however I'd prefer the car to be a bit more aggressive looking.
> Need more pictures from the side of the whole car
> You like your slanted pictures! haha


Hahaha yeah I do like ****** shots!! That's me being arty! Just for you I'll do a write up next week and do nice straight shots!!

Chris


----------



## MB-BTurbo (Nov 27, 2011)

Lovely write up and pictures. I always enjoy threads like this.

Just one question though have you ever used the Autofinesse wax on the plastics? I have Autofinesse Spirit and applied it to the plastic trim below my windscreen last January. Not only did it revive it to look like new but it is still like that now...7 months on, its brilliant stuff so just wondered why you use the Revive stuff for the plastics and how it is better?


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

MB-BTurbo said:


> Lovely write up and pictures. I always enjoy threads like this.
> 
> Just one question though have you ever used the Autofinesse wax on the plastics? I have Autofinesse Spirit and applied it to the plastic trim below my windscreen last January. Not only did it revive it to look like new but it is still like that now...7 months on, its brilliant stuff so just wondered why you use the Revive stuff for the plastics and how it is better?


Never used wax on trims only Revive which is a fantastic product. Gives a great finish.

Chris


----------

